# South Berwick Police Department - F/T Police Officer



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

EMPLOYMENT OPPORTUNITY FULL TIME POLICE OFFICER OPENING 
The Town of South Berwick Police Department is accepting applications for a Full Time Police Officer. The Chief's ideal candidate will be highly motivated and have excellent people skills.

We are seeking candidates who possess a strong community policing mindset that complements their law enforcement experience, training, and education. Preference will be given to full time certified law enforcement officers.

We are excited to announce that the successful candidate will join us at our new state of the art facility which opened July 2019. This facility suits the professional expectations of today and designed to meet the operational needs of the future.

Requirements: Must be at least 21 years of age, have an Associate's Degree or a combination of relevant training and experience and have satisfactorily passed the Maine Criminal Justice Academy Alert test, have a valid driver's license and no criminal record or serious driving record.

The successful candidate may be required to pass an oral board, extensive background check, polygraph testing, psychological exam, and physical exam. They will also have to meet the minimum standard physical fitness requirements of the Maine Criminal Justice Academy. Applications are located on the Town website www.southberwickmaine.org or in the Town Clerk's office and are required. These should be returned to Chief Lajoie at 1 Farmgate Road, South Berwick, ME 03908 or by email to [email protected]. The application must be returned with a cover letter, resume, and a copy of the alert test score. Great benefits package including Maine State Retirement Special 20 Year 1C Plan. Pay range is $21.98 - $29.58. Position will remain open until filled. EOE Town of South Berwick 180 MAIN STREET SOUTH BERWICK, MAINE 03908-1535 TEL. 207-384-3300 FAX: 207-384-3303


----------

